# What to put in a 1.5 gal tank?



## jackh17 (Jun 23, 2016)

I have a cylindrical 1.5 gallon tank that I want to put on my desk at school but I don't know what to stock it with. It has about an 8 inch diameter and it's about a foot tall. I was thinking some sort of shrimp and snail or maybe even a newt but I was looking for some other opinions. Let me know what you think!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

A newt would need way more gallons.

I'd go with a snail and planting it up really nice.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I would avoid the snail (I really think mystery snails are social and like to clean each other!) because two is too many. I would get some really colorful shrimp. They are funny, the interact, and they are very fun to watch. If you have a bigger tank running you could always just keep it in the closet for a hospital tank when needed


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I meant like a ramshorn snail or some other small snail, not a mystery snail. I think shrimps are too finnicky.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is the tank filtered and heated? I agree, shrimp are too sensitive if the tank's not cycled; heat isn't as important with shrimp. There are some really pretty Ramshorn Snails: Pink, blue, red, etc. They won't overpopulate unless you overfeed. If they do you can always donate to the pet store.


----------

